# Horse Trails in the Manti-LaSal Area



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a few good horse trails to take in the Manti-LaSal National Forrest Area. Where do you like to ride? Day trips, over night pack trips?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just thought of one, Fish creek going from skyline down to scofield reservoir. It has corrals on both ends of the trails. ATV's can get kind of close, but not actually into this canyon. NOt sure on deer, but a monster bull was taken just off of this trail last September.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Just took a look at it on the map. I'll definitely check it out. Thanks Huge!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fish creek National REcreation Trail appears to be the official name.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Great, thanks! Have you ever been on the trail?


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Canal Canyon horse trail outside of Spring City, has anyone been on the trail?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

On Fish Creek I have seen the trailhead and walked up the bottom 3 miles. I think the big elk taken there was reported on here too I think, may not hurt to PM that gal. it was the early LE elk hunt.


----------

